# where is cr2 file, after import from lightroom



## eninja (Mar 12, 2015)

I google search but didn't get any info.
I used embed cr2 files, during sdcard import.

Is there a way for lightroom to just copy cr2 files and make dng out of it without embedding it on dng file itself?

I don't understand the reason of embedding cr2 files on dng, do they imply that we need to extract cr2 files from dng every time?

Thanks.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 12, 2015)

eninja said:


> Is there a way for lightroom to just copy cr2 files and make dng out of it without embedding it on dng file itself?



During import either use "copy as dng" or after copy use "convert to dng" and don't check "embed original raw file" in the Lightroom options.



eninja said:


> I don't understand the reason of embedding cr2 files on dng, do they imply that we need to extract cr2 files from dng every time?



The only reason to use this is if you want to use 3rd party tools that cannot use dng (like DxO) down the road or your customer positively demands to have the original raw cr2 and you want to store it in the same place as the dng so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## eninja (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks Marsu42, canonrumors and internet.
You save me a lot of trial and time and storage to figure this out.

It took me one sleep to get this answer.
shame on me, its just a simple answer.
I recently got lightroom and importing event photos at a time.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2015)

eninja said:


> Thanks Marsu42, canonrumors and internet.
> You save me a lot of trial and time and storage to figure this out.
> 
> It took me one sleep to get this answer.
> ...



You should carefully think thru the use of DNG. There are advantages (In theory), and some drawbacks. Lots of people have opinions about the use, I don't want to start a discussion since there are a lot of discussions on the internet already. Just search and read the Pro's and Cons.


----------



## eninja (Mar 13, 2015)

I decided to use lightroom all the way, so I might as well use dng as recomended since no loss on IQ as internet community say. But I want to keep cr2 as well, I want to check actual focus point used.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 13, 2015)

eninja said:


> But I want to keep cr2 as well, I want to check actual focus point used.



All metadata in the raw dng file is kept from the cr2, including MakerNotes like the af points (check with exiftool or similar using it, like xnview). There is really very, very little reason to keep *both* file formats at the same time - as Mr. Mount wrote, do some research which is best for you.


----------

